# A new way of shifting gear



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Have a look...






I'm so glad I went for the automatic  :lol: 
.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blocked 

..unless you log in which I'm too lazy to do :wink: :roll:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> Blocked
> 
> ..unless you log in which I'm too lazy to do :wink: :roll:


Well, that'll be because you're under 18 - you lucky git!  
.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Blocked
> ...


I keep trying to convince myself of that :lol:


----------

